# PTE result on hold status "Pending external scoring"



## sunilkms (Dec 9, 2014)

Did any body face this situation before?

My results seem to have delayed when I contacted the customer support, they told me that my result is "Pending external scoring", and may take few more days before it is available.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

You have given PTE on 17th July,2017. It will take a weeks time. Chill down.. I got PTE results after 10 working days


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunilkms said:


> Did any body face this situation before?
> 
> My results seem to have delayed when I contacted the customer support, they told me that my result is "Pending external scoring", and may take few more days before it is available.


You need to wait 5 working days at least so wait till 24 July at least.

Also you will see your score report showing various stages before you get result, so may need to wait.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

sunilkms said:


> Did any body face this situation before?
> 
> My results seem to have delayed when I contacted the customer support, they told me that my result is "Pending external scoring", and may take few more days before it is available.


hi Sunil, 

Did you receive your results.? was it as you expected.?

Thanks
Prem


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

madhuriptegurus said:


> Hello,
> 
> It means your score report is not yet processed by PTE Academic that why it is in pending. You may wait for 5 working days from the date of the exam and then get in touch with the customer care for escalating the matter If you still don't get it.


Do you even check the date before replying?


----------

